# Let's See is there a BYU Game this Week?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Haven't heard much about the BYU game this week. Any predictions? What type of uniforms are they wearing?


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

They play UNLV, they should win.... then again they should have beat Utah State.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think BYU goes into this game with a little bit of momentum and wins by two touchdowns.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I think BYU goes into this game with a little bit of momentum and wins by two touchdowns.


I agree... they'll build off of their shutout last week (ha ha) and win by a good margin (as anyone should) against UNLV.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

But wait--doesn't UNLV have a new highly touted coach, the big winner from the Big Sky that took Montana to 12 conference championships and 2 National Titles in their division?

I wouldn't count them out just yet. If memory is right Utah overlooked UNLV one year and got nipped in the butt!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I apologize. I have been doing some job interviews this week and not able to pay as much attention to the game as I would like.

The odds have the cougs by 18.5 though. Hopefully they'll put a W on the board after I catch a 26 lb. 9 oz. Cutt at Strawberry tomorrow morning.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So. obviously UNLV is just that bad, but did the Y get any better? Hard to say for sure with such an opponent.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So Dodger... did you catch that cutt? :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, congrats to BYU, they put a smack down on UNLV.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad I DVR'd the game. Heaps showed why he had so much hype coming out of high school. I know it was UNLV, but the kid has a cannon, something a BYU QB hasn't had in a long while.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The insult to injury of UNLV, how about the late hit call ending the first quarter where Di Luigi had just barely touched a foot out of bounds running parallel with the sideline and then a tripping also against UNLV a few minutes into the second?? The dude made a cut block and was called for tripping. UNLV just can't catch a break apparently.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> So Dodger... did you catch that cutt? :lol:


Not that one, he's in there though. I'll have to reschedule that meeting for my next trip. 

Good game for the cougars though. I think they improved quite a bit, if for no other reason than the receivers actually caught a few balls.


----------

